# New Software for Rhinestone design



## charles95405

I am not really sure where to post this...maybe a moderator can move around...ANYWAY.... 

There is new software for the Roland EGX 350 that will greatly enhance our ability to create more/better designs. This software ...called R-Wear Studio has drivers for all of Roland engravers as well as the GX24 vinyl cutter. I am not sure what the vinyl cutter will do...but here is what was posted on a user forum

*Name of the product is R-WearStudio and will driver the EGX-30, EGX-300 and EGX-350 as well as the GX-24 and any VersaWorks supported and 3rd party printer. The MSRP will be $499, but Roland will be running a 90 day promotion to allow current users to purchase at the special price of $299. New users who purchase a supported machine and bundle the software with it can get the special price of $299.*

As you can see for the next 90 days there is a promotional offer on with a $200 saving...I have mine order...should ship 9/23 and should have it by 9/26.. hopefully...

I will post impressions as soon as I figure out what I am doing with it. One huge step is the ability to 'flood' the interior of designated graphic..

or so I hope!!!


----------



## joeshaul

I'd be interested to see what/how it does. I'm probably going to pick up an EGX-350 when the trade shows roll around to the west coast again. Just a few things I want to see and do before I make the commitment. 

My experience with Roland's software is that it's usually not very user friendly or feature packed. The software for my Metaza MPX70 for example is quite horrible for any actual designing. I'm hoping it's been fixed since I last updated Dr. Metaza, but the button to add text to a pendant doesn't even work right. So I just do my designing in Corel like I do with most things and just bring it into Dr. Metaza. Their drivers seem quite robust though, so maybe they were just lacking some good programmers and QA folk for the UI side of things. Their machines are great too, so I can deal with the little quirks.


----------



## charles95405

The software that comes with the EGX 350 is pretty good...I have been using it since Jan and doing well. I don't have anything to compare it with..except the GX24 and that also works well...not a whole lot of features but certainly enough to pay for the machine.. The next west coast show I guess is ISS in Jan in Long beach.. Since the promotional price is only for 90 days...and the show is about 104 days away...I don't know if you will get a break or not. My sources say that the r-wear studio will not be a part of the bundled software..but who knows...


----------



## martinwoods

I don't understand what it does for the GX 24, are you able to explain a little better (I'm slow, sorry)


----------



## charles95405

Chris...like you I am puzzled about the GX24. At Long Beach I saw another vendor http://digitalartsolutions.com/ that was making rhinestone templates using their own in house vinyl cutter...their program made the holes in vinyl but at the price..was not impressed.. The software was in beta and was around $500. but at this time only worked with the summa cutter ( I think that is what they were selling)

Anyway... I just don't know...will know more after I play with the software..


----------



## joeshaul

I'm thinking it'll have some templates for heat press vinyl to apply in addition to the rhinestones.


----------



## plan b

Charles digital arts was using a GCC cutter,, I didn't understand it either unles it was for placing stones in a vinyl design in which case you could use a hole punch therfore you could buy a lot of hole punches for $500,,,,,,,,


----------



## martinwoods

charles95405 said:


> Chris...like you I am puzzled about the GX24. At Long Beach I saw another vendor Tools for screenprinting, sign making, laser engraving, embroidery, promotional products that was making rhinestone templates using their own in house vinyl cutter...their program made the holes in vinyl but at the price..was not impressed.. The software was in beta and was around $500. but at this time only worked with the summa cutter ( I think that is what they were selling)
> 
> Anyway... I just don't know...will know more after I play with the software..


Thanks Charles, Keep us updated. I am very curious


----------



## charles95405

Roger....the software that Digital Arts is beta testing does NOT cut hole through the vinyl but only the top layer..much we do for weeding etc I saw it being demoed in Long Beach and you can take the template and brush stones into it...but even they acknowledged that vinyl had limited life... I don't see this as a serious threat to the traditional templates..

Chris...I received confirmation today that the new software will be here tomorrow...so I will play with it this weekend


----------



## martinwoods

I can't wait for you to try it out (ha, ha) take some pics if you get time, this may be something I would be really interested in getting.

Thanks again


----------



## charles95405

here is a link to Roland's website that has the new software listed as well as more info on what it can do...
very informative...R-Wear Studio


----------



## plan b

The vinyl software doesn't seem to be the best application,, which kinda suprises me digital is usualy on top of things


----------



## VirtualIsland

Charles, Please keep us posted,you know we cant wait to see the pics


----------



## charles95405

Roger...I talked to guy with the software from Digital...it was in beta in Long Beach in Jan... I think they are trying to cut into the rhinestone market by 1) selling package to work with their cutter and 2) showing you don't need a 5k machine. when I saw the demo, the stones were not just falling to the holes like Roland..it was sort of hit/miss...maybe the final result will be better


----------



## plan b

Thats kinda what I figured it would do,,


----------



## charles95405

first impression...........

The program is one CD...no book and has two programs (1) R-Wear (2) SFEDIT Both load rather quickly...less than 3 minutes...

R-Wear is the main program and unlike Engrave Studio, it seem especially designed for Rhinestone. it has very similiar toos as Engrave Studio but has added features...such as a complete library of Swarkoski stones and when you want to place individual stone, you click on the size/color you want and drag into the workspace. before reading any docs, I opened the program..flying blind...made star using the tool in the program..and highlighted it...and using the menu on the right side...told it to use 3mm stones and to fill the interior...and instantly there it was...outline and with interior flood...I also did to circles and overlapped and did the same...and the program avoided put one stone location over another..pretty seet..

The program is designed to use the GX24 and contour cut an image an cut out holes for stones to be placed on the garment after printing...I have not played with that function..

One of the problems with engrave studio is the lack of single line fonts you might want...and using Dr Engrave is awkward...this solves the problem by letting you use and TT font or windows font and will take the letter and convert to a single line font..pretty fast and easy...really opens up the text facilities..

I have a busy schedule this weekend and also fighting a severe bronchitis bout so may not get any photos of a finish product up until early next week..


----------



## martinwoods

OH come on, pictures first sleep and sick last.
Now you really have me wanting to see what it will do. Please keep us updated, and by that I mean tonight if possible
Just kidding I know it is hard to work when you are sick but you can take one for the team right?


----------



## tfalk

Charles, is this promo offer documented anywhere? I have a GX24 and I'm interested to see what else I could do with it using this software. If it would allow me to do vinyl templates for rhinestones, I'm definately interested.


----------



## COEDS

I can't wait to hear more about this and to see some results(hint,hint).Thanks Charles. .... JB


----------



## allhamps

Hi, have you had a chance to use this R-wear studio software yet? I am in the process of trying to choose a rhinestone software and machine, and am stuck between the R-Wear solution and something called CrystalCad with a BossMatic machine (out of Canada). I've seen demonstrations of the CrystalCad, but I am not familiar with the supplier and would rather go with something from home if possible. I put together a lot of do-it yourself rhinestone kits, and really want to know if you can print out your rhinestone design as a pattern that others can follow.

Thanks


----------



## EXTouch

I have the stone stencil software from DA. Haven't played with it yet. 

Will do so tomorrow and post some pics. 

From the Demo I saw in Chicago, it seems simple enough. 

I like the rhinestone simulation feature of the software. I did play with that, just haven't cut anything. Gave me lots of stones to play with two. 

I'm going to check out the RWear. An engraver is one of my next upgrades.


----------



## lonestargraphic

EXTouch said:


> I have the stone stencil software from DA. Haven't played with it yet.
> 
> Will do so tomorrow and post some pics.
> 
> From the Demo I saw in Chicago, it seems simple enough.
> 
> I like the rhinestone simulation feature of the software. I did play with that, just haven't cut anything. Gave me lots of stones to play with two.
> 
> I'm going to check out the RWear. An engraver is one of my next upgrades.


I would really like to know how you like the stone stencil software from DA. We just got back from the ISS show in Ft Worth today and we looked at this. We were very interested in it and I wanted to see if anyone knew anything about it. Are you running their design software too? What cutter do you have that you will be using it with? Any info you can give me on it would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## charles95405

When I saw DA software in a preview at ISS, Long Beach I was told it would only work on DA Smartcutter sold by them... I thought it might be same as Summa but not sure..in any case I was told it would not work with my GX24 _at that time_. That could have changed between ISS and now..I am sure they will be at ISS Long Beach, 23-25 Jan 2009

SIDE NOTE ON R WEAR STUDIO

I have not done further testing as I broke my engraver cutter blade and Roland was out and backordered...oh well...maybe more next week


----------



## joeshaul

charles95405 said:


> I have not done further testing as I broke my engraver cutter blade and Roland was out and backordered...oh well...maybe more next week


That's not good to hear, how interchangeable are the bits? I seemed to recall the EGX350 having an 1/8" bit.


----------



## charles95405

Not sure of the interchangability of the cutters...but for rhinestones you need a flat end cutter so you can made flat bottom holes with straight sides..


----------



## EXTouch

I have the GCC cutter sold by DA and yes I'm running the Smart Vector Pro software also sold by DA. 

I'm using a 60degree blade with my stone stencil software. The weeding (as always) is a pain on these larger designs.

I did one earlier today and was pissed because I under compensated on the size of my stones (when sizing my design), but it was only on a small part. That's the key, making sure that you are drilling the correct size holes for your stones. If not, your stones are not going to fall into place.


----------



## lonestargraphic

charles95405 said:


> When I saw DA software in a preview at ISS, Long Beach I was told it would only work on DA Smartcutter sold by them... I thought it might be same as Summa but not sure..in any case I was told it would not work with my GX24 _at that time_. That could have changed between ISS and now..I am sure they will be at ISS Long Beach, 23-25 Jan 2009
> 
> SIDE NOTE ON R WEAR STUDIO
> 
> I have not done further testing as I broke my engraver cutter blade and Roland was out and backordered...oh well...maybe more next week


 When we saw it in Ft worth yesterday at the ISS show we were told it would work with our cutter,we do not have the one they have..Just thought I would let ya'll know.Thanks


----------



## charles95405

Thanks Heather...what cutter to you have...


----------



## lonestargraphic

I have a vinyl express Cougar. They assured us at the show that the software would work with our cutter,we are still debating on buying the software or not.


----------



## allhamps

Question, does the R-Wear software work with ALL Roland engravers or just the EGX-350? I want to purchase the software so, I need to get an engraver (yes I'm a newbie), but I'm not sure I want the EGX-350.

Thanks.


----------



## charles95405

R-Wear supports EGX-30/300/350, according to info on Roland Users forum. Also they state the program supports the following Importable File Formats: 
1. AI, EPS (Illustrator 7/8 format and vector data only)

2. JPEG, BMP (RGB and CMYK supported)

3. GIF, excluding animated GIF

4. PNG, excluding transparent PNG

5. CST, Roland CutStudio version 1.26 or higher



If you use a roland cutter you can cut vinyl from the same program...but that is just for normal vinyl cutting so you don't have to switch program...It is not something like DA stone stencil


----------



## allhamps

Thanks, I'm talking to a sales person and they are telling me it is a convoluted and extensive 12 page/step set up process if you use the R-Wear with anything but the egx-350. I'm not ready yet to move to the 350 and believe a 30 would work for me right now.

Does this sound true or are they just trying to get me to buy the bigger machine


----------



## charles95405

I can't answer about the 30... I have just used the 350. For that machine, the new program has some great improvements but ...still pricey even at $299 for the next 70-80 days or so...after than really pricey..at $500


----------



## EXTouch

The stone stencil isn't really a prorgam. It cuts from their cut program.


----------



## sunnydayz

I was told the same thing that the stone stencil was a upgrade that comes with the cocut pro . I was told that when it was released, that those who already have cocut pro that it would be a free upgrade. I need to call them and talk to my rep since it is out now


----------



## charles95405

I sat in on a webinar today from DAS and it was pretty instructive...nice setup. I am not sure about the durability, but it certainly has some nice features and the program is SmartcutPro2. here is a link to some videos from DAS
Rhinestone Setting: Video Tutorials
Note that they have separate site for this at Rhinestone Setting System.
I have a call into them to see what is what. At the last ISS show in Long Beach I was told that my cocutpro would not be upgradeable to SmartcutPro2 so ....who knows

In the webinar they were talking about 3k for the cutter/software to include Corel/smartdesigner/smartcutpro2. 

Incidently they said that most of the better know cutters would work...but I would check with them to see if yours is supported. I have the GX24 and it is supported


----------



## sunnydayz

Hmm hey Charles I when I talked to jason he said that it was going to be available for the cocut pro, so maybe it works with both programs.


----------



## charles95405

BobbieLee...you bug Jason and I will bug Justin...we can let them know we are not just lonely birds in the tree!....I think I might call Craig M....see if he can clear things up..


----------



## sunnydayz

K Charles its a deal  I will call Jason tommorow.


----------



## EXTouch

I did a few more designs in the wee hours last night. I'm getting the hang of it now. YAY. 

Just wanted to share


----------



## lonestargraphic

EXTouch said:


> I did a few more designs in the wee hours last night. I'm getting the hang of it now. YAY.
> 
> Just wanted to share


Would you share some pics of the things you have done?


----------



## allhamps

A big shout out and THANKS to all of you for posting this information on the rhinestone software. I've know for a few weeks that I needed an automated solution to my activities, but did not know where to go. As I said earlier, I've looked at everything from the BossMatic/and CrystalCad out of Canada, to the Roland R-Wear Solution. It wasn't until I started reading here that I even knew about DAS and their Stone Stencil System. It makes sense!!! I already have a cutter (even though they have to double check if mine is supported - EnduraCut by Vinyl Express). I just spent 2 hours on the phone/web with Cameron at DAS and I am totally sold. I don't want to have to do a lot of figuring things out, buying engravers, or heaven help a 2nd computer for the BossMatic. My package won't be to me until the end of October, so keep feeding the information regarding performance and let's get those pictures going!!

Thanks again to everyone!!!


----------



## sunnydayz

Ok So I did talked to Jason, and Jeff who is in the hardware division of DAS, and you do need to upgrade to smart cut pro to use the smart stencil program. It does not work with cocut pro, but you can upgrade to smart cut pro to utilize this.


----------



## lonestargraphic

allhamps said:


> A big shout out and THANKS to all of you for posting this information on the rhinestone software. I've know for a few weeks that I needed an automated solution to my activities, but did not know where to go. As I said earlier, I've looked at everything from the BossMatic/and CrystalCad out of Canada, to the Roland R-Wear Solution. It wasn't until I started reading here that I even knew about DAS and their Stone Stencil System. It makes sense!!! I already have a cutter (even though they have to double check if mine is supported - EnduraCut by Vinyl Express). I just spent 2 hours on the phone/web with Cameron at DAS and I am totally sold. I don't want to have to do a lot of figuring things out, buying engravers, or heaven help a 2nd computer for the BossMatic. My package won't be to me until the end of October, so keep feeding the information regarding performance and let's get those pictures going!!
> 
> Thanks again to everyone!!!


Cameron is who my husband and I talked to at the ISS show in Ft Worth,he was very nice and had alot of knowledge of the item. I am still begging hubby to let me get this! Good luck with your and let us all know how it works for you.


----------



## blingqueen

I am also trying to decide on the EGX 30 or the EGX 350... after talking to a few people the only differences between the two are 1) work area size 2) speed 3) 350 comes w/ dr engrave software

for the price difference and using it for rhinestones only the dr engrave software is not necesary from what i understand... just the r-wear software. 

Charles, where can the software be purchased for the $299? all i can find is the $499 price? And if anyone can give any other opinions or thoughts on why to buy the 350 instead of the 30 would be great


----------



## charles95405

susanne...you have to ask for the introductory price...that is $299 for about another 50-60 days or so. The price was only good for 90 days.

and yes ..if you have r-wear you will not use engrave studio that comes with the 350..or dr. engrave

The price for DAS varies...depending on what you what and what you need...to be up and running with their system you are looking about $4k if you dont have cutter and corel and smart designer..etc...to probably about $2k+ if you only have partial..so...plan on spending from 2k to 4k Ouch


----------



## blingqueen

I think I am going to go w/ the EGX 30 guess I can't really justify another $2000 or so for the EGX 350 for what I will be using it for? And well worth purchasing the software now at $299


----------



## charles95405

the EGX 350 is not the 2k or so...that machine runs from $3750 (I have heard..not personal knowledge) to list price of $5495..

I think the egx30 work space is 12x8...the 350 is 12x9...not a huge difference...and the 30 is not enclosed so you will get more 'stuff' from engraving around it than the 350 which is enclosed. 

The 2k-4k price was for the software etc for cutting templates for rhinestones with your vinyl cutter.

see video at Rhinestone Setting System


----------



## blingqueen

Ahhh ok got it, thanks  wow I would LOVE to find the 350 for $3750! Everything I have found and looked at was the $5495 and had one person quote me $4995 + shipping


----------



## charles95405

I think Roland outlet store has the 350 for around 42-4400


----------



## allhamps

I have an "unofficial" quote from DAS for $5,000 for the whole Rhinestone Solution package (waiting for the offical paper so I can see what I don't need). This is the SmartCutter Pro, Smart Designer, SmartCut & Stone Stencil software, and a buch of other consummables (rhinestones, weeding tools, cutting material, etc).


----------



## charles95405

Slick...I would check the list closely...I think the average price was around 4K which included their cutter. They may have added some smart template books or design books which you may or may not need or want.

I was told the bare minimum needed was smartcutpro2, corel, smartdesign (version has to match corel version) plus some material cut...you need a thicker vinyl and the transfer tape...and you would probably want at least the predesign program with 181 or so ready to cut templates...

I may have more in a couple of weeks as I am going to do some hands on cutting with this


----------



## allhamps

Charles, thanks and you are correct. There are a lot of other things thrown in, that I know I won't need. I figured if I planned for the whole kitchen, it would be easier to adjust downward to just the kitchen sink.


----------



## bruceking66

This was posted in another thread by: LizzieMaxine

Last week when I was at ISS Ft. Worth I saw a demo of some new software for cutting rhinestone templates.
DAS has a program called Stone Stencils that works with your vinyl cutter - Rhinestone Setting System

If you already have a cutter this might be an easier way to get stencils.

So, what I want to know is what and where can I get the material to cut the stencils as seen in the video. Its like a thin rubber matt with adhesive backing. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## charles95405

to do like they did at the demo, you need
1) Corel Draw X3 or 4
2) SmartDesigner to match your version of Corel
3) Stone Stencil Package
4) SmartCutPro2
5) A compatible cutter

If you 1, 2, 5, you need 3 and 4. If you have an older version of CoCut/CoCutPro and Smart Vector Pro you may be a able to upgrade BUT...best case scenario you could be looking at about 2K. To get an exact quote for what you have/need you could call Katy at DAS, ext 111...If you tell her I sent you, it won't get you anything but she might laugh!

As to where you get the vinyl, I know a sample comes with stone stencil package. I am told it is a thicker vinyl, but until I see it, I am not sure what it is exactly or where to get it except at DAS. Maybe someone who has bought the program can tell us. I understand it is now shipping


----------



## lonestargraphic

charles95405 said:


> to do like they did at the demo, you need
> 1) Corel Draw X3 or 4
> 2) SmartDesigner to match your version of Corel
> 3) Stone Stencil Package
> 4) SmartCutPro2
> 5) A compatible cutter
> 
> If you 1, 2, 5, you need 3 and 4. If you have an older version of CoCut/CoCutPro and Smart Vector Pro you may be a able to upgrade BUT...best case scenario you could be looking at about 2K. To get an exact quote for what you have/need you could call Katy at DAS, ext 111...If you tell her I sent you, it won't get you anything but she might laugh!
> 
> As to where you get the vinyl, I know a sample comes with stone stencil package. I am told it is a thicker vinyl, but until I see it, I am not sure what it is exactly or where to get it except at DAS. Maybe someone who has bought the program can tell us. I understand it is now shipping


I saw the stone stencil material at the ISS show in Ft Worth, It looks like a thick foam on a roll,it is not thin like vinyl but a foam with a paper backing that you peel away and it is sticky under that. Very interesting stuff. I dont know where you could get it except from them,if anyone finds out diff please post up! I would love to have some on hand just to play with.


----------



## bruceking66

Thanks, Lonestar...You know wht i am talking about...
I just need that material or similar and off..


----------



## charles95405

also another good contact at DAS is Justin at ext 119


----------



## blingqueen

Taking $$ price $$ out of the equation which one would you choose? The Roland Engraver w/ R-Wear software or the DAS Stone Stencil set-up package? and why? Thanks


----------



## charles95405

at this stage...since I have not used the DAS software...but just based on videos, I would tend to take DAS because it 'appears' to have more flexibility built in over the lastest Roland R-Wear. Bear in mind that the new SmartCutPro2 has the latest in vinyl cutting AND vectoring. It 'appeared' to vector a couple of jpg images in the wink of an eye...just go to Rhinestone Setting System and view the videos. (note all cutters might not be supported)

On the other hand..Roland is a known quality and it can also engrave metal, wood, plastic etc besides the rhinestone templates and it does it well.

If a person had neither system...the total cost would be about the same...but the total package from DAS would include the lastes Corel Draw and Smart Designer plus some art packs etc ..

I understand that DAS has been flooded my inquires and some purchases since they did a full demo at the Ft. Worth show and will be doing the same at ISS Long Beach. My contact Justin told me that and he will be at the Long Beach show

I have the Roland Engraver and will be doing some testing with the DAS system...so the last part of your question is why...my first choice...all things being equal would be the Stone Stencil set up because I am not really interested in do wood/plastic/metal engraving...just doing garment decoration and the DAS system 'seems' to have a leg up on doing vectoring of jpg images...

Time will tell...I will let the board know more in 8-10 days or so hopefully


----------



## blingqueen

Thank you  I am in the "boat" of not having anything for either set-up and getting ready to purchase one or the other... I wish I could actually see both of them in "action" but it's not an option for me at this time so been trying to make a decision on looking at videos and reading everything I can find! Thank you for bringing up the point, I also would not have the need/use for engraving wood/metal or plastic but having the option for vinyl cutting if I decided to do that down the road would be more for my money sort-a-speak


----------



## charles95405

Susanne...Have you viewed this video from Roland that is on youtube? 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z8LXSTzYLk[/media]


----------



## blingqueen

Yes, i've seen that one and a few I have watched on YouTube as well as the 60min video on DAS site, that why I can't decide lol the Roland one does seem easier to use but it may just be they didn't go into as much detail as the the DAS video and just showing a short and sweet version of doing it for video time?


----------



## EXTouch

charles95405 said:


> also another good contact at DAS is Justin at ext 119


Or Cameron at #112.


----------



## EXTouch

I've been cutting a few more designs with the Stone Stencil kit, and so far I like it a lot.

The vectorization capabilities in SmartCutPro2 are very helpful. Not sure where else you can get the material from, but I'll be on the lookout as well. The material itself reminds me of the puffy foam I use for puff embroidery, but more latexy I guess.

I paid almost 5K for my setup which included all that allhamps (I think), and yes I got like 8 or 9 of their vector art packages as I'm getting into teamwear now. So for me the 5K was a good investment because it saves me time when presenting options to the local schools.


----------



## charles95405

I will be doing testing this weekend...will let all know how I fare and perhaps post a pic


----------



## misko011

Charles, would you be so kind to explain me this?

I check a little pdf. white papers about Rhinestone workflow, from Roland wewb site and find out that I need the: 
*1/8" 0.060" Parallel Cutter PAR-125-060K*

But I can’t find that “tool” anywhere in Roland Engrave Studio setup for Drilling Tool path, and I upgrade software to 1.1 version from May 20, 2008. Closest drill I have found is some end mill.

I made few designs, and plan to visit my dealer and try to engrave and see for myself how completely process looks like, and also how hard is in reality to put stones in templates...

Thanks!


----------



## charles95405

As as I know that tool is not listed. you have to call Roland and order it via the phone. That is the tool I have been [email protected]$25 a pop!... I am going to Roland on next Wed for some explanation of what I doing wrong. I do believe my machine is acting up...starts cutting just fine and then in a few minutes starts cutting through the material..and oops...broken blade I have set, reset, followed instruction to the letter...not sure what is happening but will know by next week

BTW... once you get the template made...it is a piece of cake to 'push' the stones in...


----------



## misko011

Charles, thanks on quick respond.

By the way, that is not so nice recomendation, to hear that knife get broken just like that. Also, my dealer told me, it's not posibble to break machine or to damage tool / "workbench" unintentionally, and I ask that few times, because that is very important to me. I must hire someone to help us if we start to produce those templates, so i need trouble proof machine.

I see that Roland offer that tool here: Roland ASD Store - Detail but just wondering why they don't include some preset to load in their program also?

Are you made your own preset for that tool, or you use some tools from R-Wear Studio?

(Can i download somewhere the demo version od R-Wear studio? I don't found any?)

Thanks!


----------



## joeshaul

Hrm, most of the engravers I worked with would do two Z tests, one to find out how far down the material was, then one to find out how far down the table was. Only time I've seen the table get hit is if the bit slipped loose from the collet or if the table was warped. Curious to see what you find out from Roland, as I've only had experience on MultiCams but am very interested in the EGX350 (can't afford a multicam and don't really have the space for it).


----------



## charles95405

my table is level...and before 9 days ago, I was doing okay...not sure what is going on with it now. I will post the results of my visit next thur or fri..

On another note.. I had promised some pics of the new Digital Arts rhinestone application results...I am afraid that will be somewhat delayed as well. 

Before I installed the new SmartcutPro 2, I had to down updates for X3, for Windows, media player, get explorer 7.. AND since all my templates were on a machine that is not connected to the cutter, I had to load all of those....then you have to install SmartCutPro 2 and then SmartVectorPro 2, then Stone stencil vol 1.. and then you have to enter the learning zone.......I can tell you that without practice it is not as easy as the demo video makes it look........ sooooo....... tune in next week......

It does LOOK promising though


----------



## martinwoods

Thanks for the update Charles
I talked with roland at the SGIA show 2 weeks ago and they talked me right out of buying the rwear because he said he would not get it without the engraver. I told him I had too many machines to pay for right now and just wanted to use it with the vinyl cutter and he said the paper is too messy


----------



## charles95405

I think I not have the software working for the EGX 350...I went to the corp office and they said I was doing right but gave me a larger cutter (11/64th) I came home, uninstaled the software..re installed it,made my adjustment after installing the new cutter in a new chuck and it seems to be working fine now


----------



## misko011

Charles, would you be so kind to do a few screen captures of R-Wear Studio, especially how you can fill vector objects automatically with rhinestones "holes"?

There are no single screen shoot on the whole internet!
Thanks!


----------



## gailevans

charles95405 said:


> I think I not have the software working for the EGX 350...I went to the corp office and they said I was doing right but gave me a larger cutter (11/64th) I came home, uninstaled the software..re installed it,made my adjustment after installing the new cutter in a new chuck and it seems to be working fine now


I didn't know the EGX 350 would work with an 11/64" cutter... the only ones I have are 1/8". That opens up a world of new possibilities based on the blades that I have seen that are available.

I just got mine last week and am still trying to figure the thing out. I got the blade that cuts the rhinestone templates, and cut one tonight with EngraveStudio, but it seems the holes aren't deep enough for the rhinestones to fall into. I thought I had my settings right, but obviously there's something out of whack. At least I didn't break the blade. They make it look so easy to use this thing, but it's quite intimidating to me.

I really want to begin engraving nameplates and signs, but there are so many settings and variables. It seems the instructions are there for the rhinestones, but I can't seem to find anything (like the rhinestone workflow document) that tells you how to begin with a simple engraving project. I need something that is pretty elementary, but I guess I'll eventually figure it out!


----------



## martinwoods

has anyone tried it with the gx 24 cutter yet?

Thanks


----------



## misko011

gailevans said:


> ...........It seems the instructions are there for the rhinestones, but I can't seem to find anything (like the rhinestone workflow document) that tells you how to begin with a simple engraving project. I need something that is pretty elementary, but I guess I'll eventually figure it out!


Hi Gail, try this for Rhinestones workflow with EGX-350:

[media]http://www.rolanddga.com/rnet30/files/support/rasd-sb00038.pdf[/media]


----------



## gailevans

misko011 said:


> Hi Gail, try this for Rhinestones workflow with EGX-350:
> 
> [media]http://www.rolanddga.com/rnet30/files/support/rasd-sb00038.pdf[/media]


Thanks, those are the instructions I have, and have followed them to the letter. I also set up the hardware part according to their directions, so I don't know where I got off track. I may have to call them on Monday to see if they can tell me. The holes cut perfectly in the right place, but the stones won't fall into them like they are supposed to.


----------



## misko011

How, are the holes deep enough? Or theyre they are maybe shallow? What is actually happening?

Are you sure that your holes are right depth and adequately larger than stones? Do you measure your stones yourself to see if their size is right according to amount you entered in software?


----------



## gailevans

misko011 said:


> How, are the holes deep enough? Or theyre they are maybe shallow? What is actually happening?
> 
> Are you sure that your holes are right depth and adequately larger than stones? Do you measure your stones yourself to see if their size is right according to amount you entered in software?


The holes are not deep enough -- they are too shallow, so the stones don't really have anything to "fall" into.

The holes are large enough diameter for the stones, as the first one I cut they were not, and I made an adjustment to that. I just can't figure out what I'm doing wrong on the depth. I used a sizing chart for the stones, and used the highest range for that particular size and added .2mm as the instructions said. They would fall in the holes fine if they were deep enough to fall into.


----------



## misko011

Ok, but why don't you just try to ad aditional half of mm to the whole? Or some value arround? 
When you open EngraveStudio, you have at Toolpaths tab the "Cut Depth" field.
Why don't you try to ad some 0.5mm to the depth value and try again?


----------



## gailevans

misko011 said:


> Ok, but why don't you just try to ad aditional half of mm to the whole? Or some value arround?
> When you open EngraveStudio, you have at Toolpaths tab the "Cut Depth" field.
> Why don't you try to ad some 0.5mm to the depth value and try again?


Thanks, I'll try that tomorrow. I just figured the instructions from Roland would be pretty accurate, and the stones I am trying to set are pretty small.


----------



## misko011

I saw too, that Roland just uses big stones like SS 16 or 20 for their demo videos, so i guess it can be a trouble for smaller one. However, i guess you must succeed with smaller ones, just you should double check distance from tool tip and Z axis of material you drill. So that program really can drill the value you setup.

Roland said in manual that on some material you can't automatically "do" the Z axis, so maybe that is a problem.

Also, check your background. Put something underneath, something like MDF or similar fibreboard, to not break the tool on original metal "work bench".

p.s.
Guys, English is not my native language, so I’m not sure with some terms, so don't mind if I write something not commonly used!


----------



## gailevans

misko011 said:


> I saw too, that Roland just uses big stones like SS 16 or 20 for their demo videos, so i guess it can be a trouble for smaller one. However, i guess you must succeed with smaller ones, just you should double check distance from tool tip and Z axis of material you drill. So that program really can drill the value you setup.
> 
> Roland said in manual that on some material you can't automatically "do" the Z axis, so maybe that is a problem.
> 
> Also, check your background. Put something underneath, something like MDF or similar fibreboard, to not break the tool on original metal "work bench".
> 
> p.s.
> Guys, English is not my native language, so I’m not sure with some terms, so don't mind if I write something not commonly used!


I will experiment some more tomorrow, and will definitely put something underneath the plastic when I mess with the depth. Breaking the tools could get expensive very fast.

PS -- You're doing great with the English. I have enough trouble with it as my native tongue, can't imagine trying to make sense in another language.


----------



## charles95405

misko 011 will try to get some screen shots later ...but with r-wear...you import the bitmap..use the menu and click on 'object' then select 'image outline' and the program automatically does the trace. then select the object...move it up so you can see the outline. Then delete the original bitmap and you are then good to go.

Since I reinstalled the program and now using the 11/64 cutter..all is working well.

In using Digital arts program, I am having problems with the material stretching when I remove the backing. BTW...the material is very similiar to sand blasting mask


----------



## misko011

Thanks Charles.
Actually, I’m curious to see how R-Wear Studio solves automatic placement of Rhinestones at corners of the characters and vector shapes. Does it eliminate manual work completely or not?

Does the workflow looks like the one we can see in this movie?
http://www.rhinestonesystem.com/video/LogoPattern/LogoPattern.htm

Thanks once again!
Misha


----------



## charles95405

you can tell the DAS program to put a stone at the corners...what it does not do is avoid overlay in some cases as R=wear will do


----------



## misko011

OK, so if I understand you good, R-Wear could do the same and will avoid overlay 
Sorry if I am a bit of boring, but investment is not small at all  And it’s looks like that you are at this moment, only person on internet who has the program!

Thanks Charles!


----------



## spidey

Hi Charles,
I'm fairly new to this forum and I have ordered the DAS software as well, should get it sometime this week, was your cutting done on the GX24? If so, what pressure did you use? Also, from a software perspective, Rware vs DAS and comparing apples to apples, did you find that they are comparable in functionality?

I'd also like to add that I really appreciate your hard work in testing these applications and sharing your findings. 

Thanks again,
J.


----------



## charles95405

Roland and DAS are close in functionality with some minor differences...maybe to some..not so minor..example, the roland program avoids overlap and does a good job at that. It also gives a bit more choices in how the fills are done...hatch, island, etc. The downside is that you need the egx 350..an expensive machine and you are limited to 12x9 images. But when the design is cut all you have to do is sweep in the stones. I was told by a Roland Tech that you could use this program to also cut the design in vinyl. When I did a quick check, it did not seem to work although the GX24 was listed (I assume this is only going to work with a roland cutter..not sure)

With the DAS system...if you have a compatible cutter you do not need any new hardware..just the software - SmartcutPro2 and stencil system package. Since I had most of the software, my investment was limited. One advantage with vinyl you can cut a design up to 13 inches wide...I think they recommend not longer than 39 inches. I do not have the system down pat to use. When I cut the design, the cutter does cut the right size holes, but I am having some problems in pulling off the back, leaving the cut circles on the backing without some tearing the the vinyl..I have tried several pressure settings...from 130 to 230..same results..DAS tech is working with me. The placing of the stones is pretty easy..you can set the size stone, the spacing and three types of fill, but you have to make sure that the design does not contact overlap stones and you have to manually correct that. or so it has seemed to me thus far...remember I am still stumbling through..and oh yes..you need a 60 degree blade for the DAS system

By the way the vinyl from DAS is VERY expensive...$75 for 5 yards....I have done some checking and found that the vinyl they use is a sandblast masking..I have a friend who has some of the identical, but he forgot where he bought it!...the material that I have found (from McLogan) is not the same and a bit stiffer than the DAS supplied vinyl...but it looks like the vinyl from DAS can be purchased from other sources at about 2/3 the price


----------



## lonestargraphic

charles95405 said:


> By the way the vinyl from DAS is VERY expensive...$75 for 5 yards....I have done some checking and found that the vinyl they use is a sandblast masking..I have a friend who has some of the identical, but he forgot where he bought it!...the material that I have found (from McLogan) is not the same and a bit stiffer than the DAS supplied vinyl...but it looks like the vinyl from DAS can be purchased from other sources at about 2/3 the price


Do you know what the material is called,is it just sand blasting material or does it go by another name? Also you said the vinyl can be purchased from other sources for less the cost,do you know the other sources? I have been trying to find this material to get some other than getting it from DAS becuase theirs is expensive.Any help you can give would be great! thanks


----------



## spidey

charles95405 said:


> Roland and DAS are close in functionality with some minor differences...maybe to some..not so minor..example, the roland program avoids overlap and does a good job at that. It also gives a bit more choices in how the fills are done...hatch, island, etc. The downside is that you need the egx 350..an expensive machine and you are limited to 12x9 images. But when the design is cut all you have to do is sweep in the stones. I was told by a Roland Tech that you could use this program to also cut the design in vinyl. When I did a quick check, it did not seem to work although the GX24 was listed (I assume this is only going to work with a roland cutter..not sure)
> 
> With the DAS system...if you have a compatible cutter you do not need any new hardware..just the software - SmartcutPro2 and stencil system package. Since I had most of the software, my investment was limited. One advantage with vinyl you can cut a design up to 13 inches wide...I think they recommend not longer than 39 inches. I do not have the system down pat to use. When I cut the design, the cutter does cut the right size holes, but I am having some problems in pulling off the back, leaving the cut circles on the backing without some tearing the the vinyl..I have tried several pressure settings...from 130 to 230..same results..DAS tech is working with me. The placing of the stones is pretty easy..you can set the size stone, the spacing and three types of fill, but you have to make sure that the design does not contact overlap stones and you have to manually correct that. or so it has seemed to me thus far...remember I am still stumbling through..and oh yes..you need a 60 degree blade for the DAS system
> 
> By the way the vinyl from DAS is VERY expensive...$75 for 5 yards....I have done some checking and found that the vinyl they use is a sandblast masking..I have a friend who has some of the identical, but he forgot where he bought it!...the material that I have found (from McLogan) is not the same and a bit stiffer than the DAS supplied vinyl...but it looks like the vinyl from DAS can be purchased from other sources at about 2/3 the price


 
Thanks Charles!
J


----------



## spidey

lonestargraphic said:


> Do you know what the material is called,is it just sand blasting material or does it go by another name? Also you said the vinyl can be purchased from other sources for less the cost,do you know the other sources? I have been trying to find this material to get some other than getting it from DAS becuase theirs is expensive.Any help you can give would be great! thanks


Hi Heather,
I did a little searching and found some information, not sure if it's the same material or not, but appears to be similar. I did see the material DAS was demonstrating but could not recall how thick it was. The information at the link below, calls out a 10mil thickness of 'Green Vinyl' with a 'white paper release liner'. Since you already have the material, let me know what you think....

Resist, mask, vinyl, rubber, to etch, or carve, glass, stone

Pricing information is here:

Price list, order form, etching supplies, by Art on Glass


----------



## lonestargraphic

spidey said:


> Since you already have the material, let me know what you think....
> 
> Resist, mask, vinyl, rubber, to etch, or carve, glass, stone
> 
> Pricing information is here:
> 
> Price list, order form, etching supplies, by Art on Glass


I have not already used the material, I have checked into getting it from DAS but saw it was expensive so wondered if I could get it else where,thanks for the links. I will def check into them!


----------



## charles95405

The link is still a bit expensive...I may have another source but want to check first


----------



## misko011

Finally, folks from Roland put some R-Wear Studio videos on the You Tube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM0WNDq3nIs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BBpCY4IIM4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pOqurD8ADE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4OR4Hh5DNw

Unfortunately, due to a great quality of (low-resolution with no sound) movie on you tube, you are barely unable to see any letter or labels  but, I don't mind to much. Idea is clearly visible and workflow is great!

For 299$, i thinks it's a valuable & timesaving piece of software. Of course, if you have the engraver!

I just ordered mine R-Wear Studio on line!


----------



## gailevans

misko011 said:


> For 299$, i thinks it's a valuable & timesaving piece of software. Of course, if you have the engraver!
> 
> I just ordered mine R-Wear Studio on line!


I looked online and the price listed was $499. Do you put in your machine serial number to get it for $299 online?


----------



## charles95405

When I got the software, I had to call and ask the sales person ...or rather remind them...that there was an introductory offer of $299 for 90 days then goes to $499.


----------



## raise

I'm confused, does RStudio work with the GX24? Does the DAS system work with the GX24?

We've had some interest in rhinestone products but I wouldn't want to add equipment to our shop. If we could dip our toes in by just buying some software and supplies though, I'd love to see how well it sold.


----------



## charles95405

Raise.... the R-wear from Roland will allow you to cut vinyl on the the GX24 (they say) but I did not try it. In any case I was told you could not use R-Wear to cut rhinestone stencil with the GX24. I had (repeat HAD) a GX 24 and also had DAS Rhinestone System. I could cut the holds in the vinyl but they circles would not stay on the backing as the GX24 did not seem to have enough umph to get the job done. I was cutting at 250 force (the max) and slow speed, 5 cm/s using a 60 degree blade w/ .50 offset, and still was having to weed the circles by hand...a PIA...So I sold the GX24 - which is a good solid machine for most vinyl cutting application - and bought a GCC Puma III which is what DAS sells (but I bought mine from Heat Applied transfer vinyl for t-shirt applications and now all is working fine. I am cutting at 235 force, normal speed w/60 degree blade and at .50 offset AND the DAS system is at least 4-5 times faster in cutting the stencil. Time will tell about the durability, but for most of us, the vinyl on hardboard is sufficient.


----------



## lonestargraphic

Would anyone that either has the DAS rhinestone system or the engravers be interested in making some rhinestone templates to sell to me? I am tired of buying the transfers all the time but don't have the funds right now to buy the equipment to make my own. But if I could have templates of my best sellers made then I could make my own. If anyone would do this please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## raise

Charles,

Thanks much!

Time for me to look around for buyers for my GX24.


----------



## allhamps

raise said:


> Charles,
> 
> Thanks much!
> 
> Time for me to look around for buyers for my GX24.


 
Raise, I am also purchasing the DAS system. Haven't gotten it yet, but it should be here by 11/12. I also have purchased the Puma III, based on Charles's experience. I had a Sign Warehouse Endura Cut and did not even want to take a chance that it would not work. Since rhinestone design, mainly custom. is 90% of what I do, I needed to be able to recover my funds quickly. I haven't had the pleasure of cutting my own template yet, but I have had the pleasure of using one that was made for me. There are no words for how it reduced my production time (I was doing this by hand). In any event, I hope to be able to join Charles shortly in displaying some of my work (I'm assuming I won't be a complete idiot and get this going ) on the forum.


----------



## blingqueen

I got my DAS system set-up last week  have opened everything but the cutter, which for some reason is intimidating me lol even sitting in the box! I have never used/owned a cutter so I just keep staring at it acroos the room going hmmmm i sure did pay alot for all this, guess I should open it!!! Will let you all know when i get it up and running! Would really just rather pay someone to come get it all set up for me to be honest


----------



## DTFuqua

Just a crazy thought, but has anyone tried doubling up some cheep vinyl and cutting two layers thick to make the templates? Just peel the backer off one piece of yinyl, layer it onto a second piece with the backer still attached and then cut the designout, peel and stick to a solid substrate and maybe it works?


----------



## lonestargraphic

DTFuqua said:


> Just a crazy thought, but has anyone tried doubling up some cheep vinyl and cutting two layers thick to make the templates? Just peel the backer off one piece of yinyl, layer it onto a second piece with the backer still attached and then cut the designout, peel and stick to a solid substrate and maybe it works?


I'm not sure how well that would work. Have you seen the rhinestone material? It is really pretty thick,thicker than 2 layers of regular vinyl,plus it is a sort of foam. If you try it let us know how it goes.


----------



## charles95405

I tried a sandblast resist from McLogans in LA and it is much thicker than two layers of vinyl, but still not thick enough to hold the stones. The material from DAS is about amost 1mm thick


----------



## dcurtisroland

charles95405 said:


> the R-wear from Roland will allow you to cut vinyl on the the GX24 (they say) but I did not try it. In any case I was told you could not use R-Wear to cut rhinestone stencil with the GX24.


Charles,
RWear Studio can be used to create the Rhinestone patterns, then copy/paste into CutStudio to use it with the GX-24. It will not directly output a rhinestone pattern from RWear Studio, but since the GUI on these programs is virtually identical, it is an easy workaround to duplicate the application with a cutter. Any thick sandblast mask will work to simulate the DAS solution. The $299 promo will end in December. Starting in January, the price will be $499. 

Hope this helps,
-Dana


----------



## charles95405

Thanks for the info on the GX24, I did not think of doing a cut and paste...so much for my feeble mind!


----------



## raise

After speaking to Dana, found out a one more thing:

RWear Studio cannot export to Versaworks. Only important if you use Versaworks now (we do with our Versacamm and our GX24). If you add Rwear to your workflow it will require you to reinstall CutStudio to make use of the cut file/instructions you create.

Now knowing that I could enter this for less than $500.00 it sparks more questions.

If any 1mm sandblast material should work in the GX24, what backing board is used to place the template? 

@ charles95405 Maybe the backing board was the big difference charles when you tried the McLogan sandblast resist?

Will RWear Studio support larger than 9x12 designs when using cut sandblast via CutStudio? Was that size constraint based on the max engraving area of the Roland 350?


----------



## charles95405

The problem that I had was with the GX24 cutting the material completely. this was true with the DAS material as well as the McLogans material..I had to weed each individual circle and that was not acceptable to me. Don't get me wrong, the GX24 is a quality machine, but it was not working for this particular use. I was using 240 force 2 different new 60 degree blades, tried several speeds, the slowest was down to 5cm/s. .50 offset. The backing board would have nothing to do with the cutting. I have used several different backing boards so that was not the issue. As long as you are not planning to do the rhinestone system cutting, I would recommend the GX24. But I did sell mine and got a PumaIII which is working great *for this project* - I have not used it for any other cutting yet. I am cutting at 50cm/s, 225 force, .50 offset, 60 degree blade. Since I am doing a lot of rhinestone design/templates I opted for the Puma. I do have the Roland EGX350 desktop engraver and it does a fine job but the DAS system is 4-5 times faster..

I don't know if R-wear supports larger than 12x9 since that was the limitation on my machne and yes the size constraint was for the limit of the platen size of the 350

I have a sample coming from Wensco that may be the same sand blast resist as the DAS material.


----------



## raise

@charles95405

So any piece of cardboard cut to size will work as a backing board?

I'm wondering if the material just needs an extra pass? We primarily use the GX24 to cut twill for embroidery. I often find I need to run at least 2 passes to get clean cuts through the twill without going through the backing.

As I mentioned earlier in the thread, I'm just starting and looking for an economical way to test the market for rhinestones here. So a little extra work to sidestep a $2000-3000 investment is worth it to me. Of course, it will probably be a massive hit and I'll get deluged and need to immediately find a way to increase production and end up spending the same amount of money plus my RWear purchase lol. Such is life but I shouldn't complain if that scenario comes true


----------



## DTFuqua

raise said:


> @charles95405
> 
> So any piece of cardboard cut to size will work as a backing board?
> 
> I'm wondering if the material just needs an extra pass? We primarily use the GX24 to cut twill for embroidery. I often find I need to run at least 2 passes to get clean cuts through the twill without going through the backing.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier in the thread, I'm just starting and looking for an economical way to test the market for rhinestones here. So a little extra work to sidestep a $2000-3000 investment is worth it to me. Of course, it will probably be a massive hit and I'll get deluged and need to immediately find a way to increase production and end up spending the same amount of money plus my RWear purchase lol. Such is life but I shouldn't complain if that scenario comes true


 Hi. I haven't been able to run with this idea since my wife had an accident but my idea for cheepo way to make templates is to get a set of hole punches (used for leather work and for gasket making by mechanics) and use the appropiate size for the stones you want to use. Make a line drawing or trace of the picture you want to do in rhinestones using the different color areas to contour the lines in and then find a material (I'm gonna try the cheap plastic place mats for the dinner table) you find a suitable thickness to make the templates with and set your trace or line drawing on top of that and use the hole punches to make holes along the lines you drew/traced at appropiate distances apart, then glue a backer to stop the stones from falling completely through the holes and you have a template (hopefully) that you can use to arrange the stones in for you to pick up out of the template with the carrier sheet (sticky paper). Good luck.
Terry


----------



## plan b

Terry that method would maybe work the only problem is that the stones sizes vary from manufacture to manufactuer, and the diamaters are not a true single digit, to big it won't work like wise if they are to small,, but hey give it a shot and see how it does.


----------



## charles95405

Terry ...Sandy Jo or maybe BobbieLee posted some info on doing this by hand by laying the design on a flat surface and manually placing the stones upside down on the transfer..Sure a lot easier than a leather punch which I don't think is the correct size anyway.

Raise...I don't recommend using just _*any*_ cardboard. It needs to be stiff enough not to flex and regular cardboard is corrugated and I would not use it..I use just the cheap sign plastic


----------



## DTFuqua

Me personaly has more experiance with the ones (punches) for making gaskets. They actualy come in the same sizing numbers as the rhinestones and add some extra diameter to the punch size (if I remember right) over the strict 12ss or 16ss size for the smaller diameter punches. Harbour Freight has a cheep set with SAE sizes which I believe will work for $4.99. I believe the 1/8 inch will work for the 10ss and the 3/16 will work for the 16ss. As soon as I can get a sitter for cathy, I'll see if the store near me has them in stock, I really need to do some shopping for a lot of things. Haven't been able to leave the house except in short duration and extreamly urgent needs like medicine and very quick carry-out that I can get ready and waiting for me to pick up. I'll possibly get some relief this weekend and if I do, I'll post how it goes.


----------



## MsHutch

Is it possible to export files from R-Wear Studio? I would like to use my laser to make the rhinestone templates since my funds are limited at this time for purchasing the Roland engraver.

Thank you,


----------



## DTFuqua

Well, I thought it was a good idea and still might be with some tweaking but not this time.the material (plastic placemats) didn't act right when punching the holes. the plugs from the holes stopped up the punchand were very hard to clear if I did more than a few (like 3 or 4) holes before cleaning it out. Then the material kinda bowed up from the punching of the holes and wouldn't lay flat again so I got misalignment of the tracing to keep the holes where I wanted them. Actualy it wasn't a total failure but for me personaly, I'd have to go beyond poor, all the way to hungry, to be worth the trouble and agrivation for me to use this method. I might get a wild hair up an unmentionable place and try it with a different material later on but I have my cutter coming and will be spending a lot of time getting my act together to try to make some money back for christmas and will be too busy for experimentation for awhile. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## charles95405

Sorry it did not work for you Terry...but you will have enough to keep busy with the new cutter...have fun!


----------



## raise

I went looking at the Hartco sand blast masks and assuming that the stuff supplied by DAS is approx. 1mm thick and is made by Hartco, it is either their 100 or 500 series product. Either one of those two products are 32mil which converted is .82 mm in thickness.

The 100 product supposedly creates a white line when cut for easier weeding. Does the DAS material turn white at the cut lines?


----------



## allhamps

Yes, the DAS material does turn white to show the cut lines.


----------



## charles95405

Not sure the DAS material is hartco. I received samples today...the Hartco 135..32mil seems just too thick. I will try a cut with it in a day or so...they did not send sample of the 500 series..just the 135, s425,s315, s310.. last two are definitely too thin


----------



## allhamps

Hey Charles, or anyone else, I need some help. I've been playing with my DAS rhinestone stuff and so far I can make a few things. I still don't quite know what to do with ALL the stuff I got, but I'll get there. Right now, I seem to have a problem being able to do a "outline and fill" or "fill only" when using the Placing tool. I've either been using an .eps or a bitmap that I have traced. I think it has to do with something about the welding feature, which I haven't figured out yet. I've attached a sample of a picture that I managed to trace and "outline only", but can't seem to get it to "fill". Any ideas, pointers or guidance for the "lost"


----------



## charles95405

I will see what I can do with the Obama logo for you...

FYI...the Hartco S425 seems to be very close to the DAS material. It is about .77mm


----------



## plan b

Charles is pretty handy with that software, I have seen some of his work "awesome"


----------



## charles95405

Slick...here is a very rough first try...your image is not of high quality and I think I would spend$7.95 for a month of Vector Magic | Precision Bitmap to Vector Conversion Online and probably get a good image.

I uses the vectorizing tool in smart cut pro 2...and you have to take the image apart and piecemeal it together. The green in the center is where you would put white..I did not do a complete tweak...but this is an idea what you can do


----------



## gailevans

Is there a way in the software to space the stones out more, or do you have to adjust the large areas by moving and removing stone holes one at a time?


----------



## charles95405

I should add that when I saved the DAS image as bitmap, the extra lines appeared...For Gail..with DAS software you get three options for fill and one for outline fill and then there is just outline. These are automatic and you can only specific the distance between stones...the distance calculated from center to center of the stone..


----------



## allhamps

Sorry, Charles, I thought I had attached the .eps file. In any event, are you saying that I need to do more than use the "break group" feature to get the "fill" option to work? I've tried that and I only get one or two stones placed inside the perameters of the item I have chosen. I also have noticed that sometimes there seems to be several "layers" to the file design. Maybe you can list out the steps you used to get that thing to fill. Remember, this is DAS for DUMMIES .

Thanks


----------



## allhamps

P.S. Charles, just wanted to let you know that your tips are very helpful. I've managed to do so things with simple pictures and outlines, and overall I'm loving the DAS system. My new Puma III cutter came on Tuesday, but I haven't taken it out of the box yet. I'm still trying to perfect the artwork/design step. I did cut a few simply templates on my old Sign Warehouse EnduraCut, and I too had the experience of the holes not sticking to the backing so I had to weed by hand.

Just a few of my first attempts:


----------



## charles95405

Slick...I think you have my email...send me the eps file and let me take a look.

I can't recall the exact steps (CRS syndrome)..but when I traced...you have to break apart a couple of times to get where you want to be..sometimes you have to select the part of the image you are wanting to fill...then go to tools...outline...automatic...then you should be able to fill

when you get the cutter setup...make sure you have the 60 degree blade, slow down the speed a bit and use at least 240gms force...should work


----------



## DTFuqua

Hi y'all. I called myself looking but didn't find it antwhere so I ask (again). Does anyone have the graphtec CE500-60 cutter abd using the das system ? Please say yse (without just saying it to make me happy).


----------



## charles95405

who did you call? Call DAS and ask for ext 111 or send email to [email protected]


----------



## allhamps

Hey everyone, just checking in. I am having a ball with my DAS rhinestone system. I'm still working out a few learning issues with Corel and other design features, but overall, I am pushing forward. I just set up my new cutter (Puma III) so now I'm going to be testing out how that works with my designs. Charles, I copied down your settings and I think I'll start out testing with those - thanks!! A view of my latest


----------



## DTFuqua

Not a phone call type call. When most southerners say "I called myself doing sometning" it means I tried to do whatever I called myself doing. IOW I made the effort to search but didn't have any luck finding out if the Graphtec would do the cutting for the DAS system. Kind of a southern thang.


----------



## tshirtnewbie69

dcurtisroland said:


> Charles,
> RWear Studio can be used to create the Rhinestone patterns, then copy/paste into CutStudio to use it with the GX-24. It will not directly output a rhinestone pattern from RWear Studio, but since the GUI on these programs is virtually identical, it is an easy workaround to duplicate the application with a cutter. Any thick sandblast mask will work to simulate the DAS solution. The $299 promo will end in December. Starting in January, the price will be $499.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> -Dana


Hi Dana,

Sorry if this is a dumb question but the promo is only good if you are not getting the machine? I have nothing as of yet so I assume the price would be the same for me if I should get the machine also?

thanks much


----------



## plan b

Bella,
Contact Charles for details about end user usage,he has both systems, (r-wear engraver and Das vinylcutting system) he can give you some insight on these systems.


----------



## allhamps

I had a question about the level of detail using the DAS system in relation to hand placing or other systems, since you could not have the stones actually touching. I don't know much about using the engraving method, maybe another poster can add some comment on that. However, I have found that I am able to obtain much better detail using the computerized placement of the stones even though they don't "touch". I've posted pictures of one design I do where the system has been a life saver. This thing is large and took 2.5 hours by hand. Once I converted it to DAS, it takes 15 min, start to finish (I split it into 2 templates because I use 2 different size stones). Personally, I think the detail is BETTER with DAS. However, I'll let you guys be the judge The first two pictures are the artwork used for the hand placing and the finished item. The second set is what I did using DAS.


----------



## plan b

I can see were that would take 2.5 hours, the Das looks better to me,,,really great detail


----------



## threadartist

Is anyone using SmartCut Pro2 with a Roland GX24 cutter? And if yes, what did you do to get the software to recognize the cutter?

I've been copying my vector files from SmartCut Pro2 into CutStudio and then cut it from there because I cannot get SmartCut Pro to recognize my USB port that the cutter is on. I keep getting "unable to open USB port. The Roland cuts perfectly but darn it would be nice to cut from SmartVector Pro2 because it doesn't jump all around like CutStudio does.


----------



## charles95405

I HAD a gx24 and used it with smartcutpro 2. But as I recall all I had to do was select the cutter from the drop down menu. I think I would email DAS and ask them


----------



## threadartist

Thanks. DAS remotely took control of the computer a few minutes ago and found that I needed to choose USB Printing Support for the connection. It's now working.


----------



## charles95405

Glad it worked for you.....DAS support is normally pretty good...better than most I think.. BTW..let us know how the GX24 cuts the stencil...for me, when I had the GX24, it was not quite cutting clean...always had to to a manual weed on more than half...so I sold it and got a Puma III ...that is working fine...maybe I sold too soon


----------



## threadartist

charles95405 said:


> Glad it worked for you.....DAS support is normally pretty good...better than most I think.. BTW..let us know how the GX24 cuts the stencil...for me, when I had the GX24, it was not quite cutting clean...always had to to a manual weed on more than half...so I sold it and got a Puma III ...that is working fine...maybe I sold too soon


The GX24 is cutting beautifully so far (clean and crisp), but I just started this process and can give a better recommendation in a week or so. It did take some tinkering to get the force and depth of the blade perfect but it wasn't too painful. I am using 60 degree blades that I got from a company called Clean Cut Blade so maybe that's the difference. These blades are so much better than what I purchased with my cutter. I'm not sure how one blade company can produce a better blade but he did. I've been doing a lot of metallic and it was such a pain to cut with the old blades. There was always an area that I had to hand cut. I haven't had to hand cut with the new blades. (hope I didn't just jinx myself!) 

These rhinestones are addicting. I just finished two child hoodies and they are just too darn stinking cute!


----------



## allhamps

Glad it's working out for you. And, yes, this does get addicting. Don't forget to show up some pics.


----------



## Aerial2

Hi Guys,
Karen here. I'm new to all this T-shirt Forum, and excited to hear from you. I'm new with the rhystone stone stuff, but excisted to learn all I can. I'm looking at getting the starter package from DAS. I have a Roland GX-24 and use Illustrator CS2. Have Corel Draw coming, but I think it's the student addition. I do embroidery & screen printing and wanted to add this for my clients. Any advise?
Karen
www.AerialSuperiorDesign.com


----------



## tshirtnewbie69

Aerial2 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Karen here. I'm new to all this T-shirt Forum, and excited to hear from you. I'm new with the rhystone stone stuff, but excisted to learn all I can. I'm looking at getting the starter package from DAS. I have a Roland GX-24 and use Illustrator CS2. Have Corel Draw coming, but I think it's the student addition. I do embroidery & screen printing and wanted to add this for my clients. Any advise?
> Karen
> www.AerialSuperiorDesign.com


They are great over at DAS. My only advise is to go and search anything you want answers to here. There is a VAST amount of knowledge you can gain just from reading these posts. You can find anything here.

Good luck to you.


----------



## allhamps

Hi Karen, welcome aboard. I actually LOVE my DAS system. I'm sure if you searched the forum, you would find tons of my rantings about how great it is. I got my system in late November and haven't looked back since!!. I will say that I do not order the stencil material from DAS because it is so expensive. I order an alternative from Sign Warehouse that "appears" to be the same material. Works great, except I sometimes don't get it to peel away from the liner and have to weed all those little holes. However, it comes in 15", 20" and 25" widths and 10 yd rolls for the same price as DAS. I tend to do a lot of larger designs, so the wider material works well for me. I am actually on my 4th roll of stencil material since November (not counting the mess ups while learning). In any event, there are tons of other opinions and good suggestions regarding DAS here and lots of folks who can help you out.


----------



## spiv8

Hi everyone, I'm new here, but have been reading with great interest about rhinestone setting systems. I'm looking into the DAS system and was wondering, Slick, what vinyl/resist specificially are you buying from Sign Warehouse?


----------



## DTFuqua

bump. Slick?


----------



## allhamps

I've been getting the SandBlast 425s (Sign Supplies and Equipment: 425-S Sandmask - 20 inch x 10 yds NP - Low Price Guarantee). However, it seems a little thin for my liking, so I am going to order the SandBlast 535s this go around to see which I like best (Sign Supplies and Equipment: 535-S Sandmask - 25 inch x 10 yds NP - Low Price Guarantee). The 425s works well, no mistake, I just think I want something thicker. I'll see after I try it. I typically get the 20"x10' in the 425s for around $90.


----------



## tshirtnewbie69

There's great information here. I hope to one day use when I venture into vinyl. 
I can't wait to start. I am normally a rhinestone gal : )

p.s. I have the DAS system. Still new. I can't wait to use it.


----------



## allhamps

Bella, as a true "stoner" myself, I can't imagine that you will not LOVE your DAS system. . I have some of my favorites done with DAS in my photo album here on the forum (http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/allhamps-albums-fan-tastic.html) I'd love to see some of the things you do.

Enyoy


----------



## sjidohair

Bella, vinyl and rhinestones mix perfectly,,
get that das system out of the box and crank it up,..
we will help you,,,,
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## spiv8

Sandy jo........I'm assuming you have a DAS system. How long have you had it and had you worked with any other system before?
I looked around on your web site and am interested in the templates.
Do you have any 'standard' fonts to look at or do you use any fonts?
thanks,
Susie


----------



## charles95405

Susie....I think you have given Sandy Jo a perfect excuse to talk about her NEW system...the Eagle Ultraforce... you can check out this system at The Eagle I have the DAS system and it works fine...I also have the EGX350 which is better for a lot of other things


----------



## tshirtnewbie69

allhamps said:


> Bella, as a true "stoner" myself, I can't imagine that you will not LOVE your DAS system. . I have some of my favorites done with DAS in my photo album here on the forum (http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/allhamps-albums-fan-tastic.html) I'd love to see some of the things you do.
> 
> Enyoy


Thanks for sharing. Those are some cool designs! I did simple things , by hand, on ebay about 7 years ago. I was close to buying the machine, the libero. THANK goodness I ran across this site! I read about the DAS and I was finally free of hand placing stones : ) Although I did enjoy it. Now though, it is going to be a business.
So I am very excited! I actually have to go post on the right category for advise for a new website store.

I'm going to go look at the albums..thanks again.


----------



## tshirtnewbie69

sjidohair said:


> Bella, vinyl and rhinestones mix perfectly,,
> get that das system out of the box and crank it up,..
> we will help you,,,,
> Sandy jo
> MMM


You're a sweetie! Sandy Jo. Always so helpful and giving of your time to all.

I will update when I "crank it up" : )

Bella

p.s. My company name is LoveThatShirt. That is the web address too : ) I always loved it and think it is catchy. 
I will make many customers through work of mouth from friends and family BUT I am hoping to attract the www too


----------



## sjidohair

Susie,
I have played with Das, and have a very good friend who has it now, I have a different software system I use now.
I created my own fonts, with a font regenerator, and design like crazy,,that is just what i do.
I just finished some designs for a Record Label, This buisness we do, Rhinestones or screening or whichever part we choose is always creative and exciting,
Susie, there are some awesome softwares availiable right now for Rhinestone Making, I want to say the software is only as good as the person using it, If you are good with software programs, and jpg to eps, importing exporting, take the time to learn your program, and what you can create will be awesome. If someone pics up any of the programs and tries to use them, and will not take the time to learn all the programs, and applications that are needed, they will struggle with the Rhinestone designing programs,, Sometimes When creating designs, you have to think outside the box when learning the programs and make your own paths,, for the design.
Each system does come with there own, fonts and designs. 
If i can help any further just let me know , we have i believe the best Rhinestone Right here, on this forum,,,
so ask away,,
what one of us does not know, someone else will.
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## sjidohair

Bella,, Thanks for the kind words and i love the name of your shirt co..
I try to share what i can,,, without giving all my secrets away,, lol
sometimes that kicks me in the butt...and i do love to share,.
Have a great weekend,
Sandy Jo


----------



## agensop

holy frigging crap those are awesome 




allhamps said:


> Bella, as a true "stoner" myself, I can't imagine that you will not LOVE your DAS system. . I have some of my favorites done with DAS in my photo album here on the forum (http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/allhamps-albums-fan-tastic.html) I'd love to see some of the things you do.
> 
> Enyoy


----------



## spiv8

Okay, now you got me...........what other software programs are out there besides DAS and Roland's? I do embroidery, so have very limited knowledge in the rhinestone side of this business. I am currently buying from a company out of Texas and am very, very dissappointed in their customer service and turnaround time. The word is getting out in my community that I can do rhinestones and my business is picking up. So any info I can collect on software/rhinestones that I can use with my Ioline 100 would be greatly appreciated. Or a company that can give me good customer service and decent turnaround times.
Thanks,
Susie


----------



## spiv8

So, how do I find out about the different rhinestone systems that are out there? googling brings up Roland and DAS. What is a font regenerator? Googled that and came up empty. I know you need single line fonts and those are hard to find as well. Found out through this forum where to buy the template material. So, I feel like I am half way there.....just can't get to the finish line.
I do enjoy learning new software programs....I'm am quite good at that. 
Never heard of the Eagle system you have, how did you find that?
I know........questions, questions, questions.....
Susie


----------



## charles95405

Susie...I can answer some of your questions...I have both the DAS system and the Roland EGX engraver. Sandy Jo has the Eagle and it is brand new..only been out a couple months at most. I have a very good friend who is a distributor of the system and he is really enthused with it. I cannot speak to the capabilities of the software with the Eagle as I have never seen it in operation. But the vinyl system(s) have some advantages and so does the engraver. It does appear that the Eagle system has the least up front cost. 

A font generator in rhinestones language is a system to convert a normal font into a single line font for rhinestone templates or engraving. To buy single line fonts is very expensive. The roland system has a program with it that is call SFedit which is a proprietary system to convert ANY font on your computer to a single line font. works so easy and seamlessly with the Roland engraver BUT it is only compatible with Roland R-Wear. you cannot 'save as' or export any converted font to use with another system..ie the DAS system. The DAS system does come with a few single fonts...I have forgotten the exact number but probably less than a dozen

as far as what systems are out there for rhinestones motifs and templates. For those of us in small business, the least expensive are the Eagle, Roland and DAS...of the three..Roland and DAS appear to be the most expensive if you get the best they offer...somewhere around $5500-$6000 but you can shave that down by getting the Roland EGX 30A, the smaller brother of the EGX350 for about $3800 w/software for around $3800. If you buy the DAS with the 24 inch Puma III cutter, the cost would be around $4000-$4500. And the Eagle is $3500.

The next step up would be a cam system in which a machine either puts the stones on the garment or makes a motif. They are $20 and up...and are somewhat limited/

I am not aware of anyother system to make templates EXCEPT that Roland has just recently released the EGX 360 which does templates, regular rotary engraving and also engraves around glass and circular objects...but pricey...around $18,000

Now that I have told you more than you asked...If you are in no hurry make one of the trade shows and see the systems in action...you will then have a good overview


----------



## spiv8

thanks for the info, I appreciate it. I have an Ioline 100 and was told by DAs that it can be used to cut the templates. I have found (on this forum) where to buy the template material...I understand that the material provided by DAS is quite expensive. So now, I think, all I need is the software to create the template art. 
I read on another thread, that you need CAD programs. Crystal Cad was mentioned... Does anyone here have info on programs like that.
I have tried the Corel Draw method of apply the circles to brush strokes, but from what I can see, you need to be abe to draw. right now, I just need to convert fonts. And, honestly, that is about all I have time for right now. I do embroidery and vinyl and right now that is taking all my time, but rhinestones are knocking at my back door. 
where might I find font regenerator software? or can you only get it with these sysems?
there is a trade show coming to my city in May.....guess I will have to block out a few days for rhinestone hunting..... 

Any more info from anyone is appreciated.
Susie


----------



## charles95405

Susie...not sure you need a CAD program...all you need is a vector drawing program like Corel Draw, Illustrator, Xara or Inkscape (which is free) To buy a font regenerator is very expensive. or so I have been told. I was given a price of $1800 from one source. you need one of the vector programs in order to cut or engrave.

If you already have the Ioline...then you are 40% there for the DAS system...you would probably be spending less than $3 to complete. Call DAS and speak with Katie Owens...she could help you out. It is true the DAS vinyl is pricey...but a roll comes with the system..then you could buy more else where as Sandy Jo does


----------



## spiv8

Charles, I do have Corel....just can't figure out how to get the lines to circles. I tried the method of making the circle the brush stroke, but it didn't work. Maybe I'll just get out my drill press! that would have to be less taxing on my brain! I need a real good Corel tutor....is anyone else doing this with Corel? And then what cutter are you using?
this has now become my mission....I should be catching up on my embroidery orders today, but here I sit, at this silly computer trying to figure out this process.
:] Susie


----------



## charles95405

I see where you found the tutorial on Corel..that might work for you..but time consuming.. I am using a Puma III cutter w/ DAS software and an EGX 350 desktop engraver. I did have a GX24 but could not get it to work with DAS...turned out it was my mistake in setting up...but in the meantime I had sold it and got the PUMA III


----------



## sjidohair

*Rhinestone Templates and Rhinestone Transfers*

if you have rhinestones in your heart and soul like charles, allhamp, Chris from hypnotikwear and Me, take your time,, learn, before you buy, I swear if you get the wrong system , you will be buying another shortley,, so oursourse what you want untill you have learned everything,
I also am looking at a font regenerators program, to create my own rhinestone fonts, If i find a good system i will let you know,
take your time and learn,, but dont hold back now on your designs,, there are plenty of us that can help you untill you know what system you want.
If we can help you any more, please ask,, as you have opened up pandoras box,, and it is addictive, I love working with all the bling bling,,
Sandy jo


----------



## DTFuqua

I have been using the bezier tool to draw single line imitations of the "loosie script " font anjd saving the results to a special folder. Can anyone share any font they know of that might make a good font to do this with?


----------



## engraver68

Man I just joined this forum so that I can get some help on the tee business. I am going from being an engraver to heat transfer and may be screen print. and have look at the rhinestone system from DSA. Did not know roland had one. To make a long story short, wish I had been around to help a lot of people with the roland system. I have not finished reading all of the post but when I saw the cutter roland used to cut the holes. I just have to go and see . newbee Just thing out loud. Sorry
Peace

The loosie script looks just like a single line script on my engraving machine New Hermes


----------



## sjidohair

Marshall, 
If you are using R-wear there are alot of readers where with the software that need your help..
stick around and help , please
Sandy JO
MMM


----------



## allhamps

Welcom Marshall. There's tons of stuff here to help


----------



## agensop

If you have already invested in roland equiptment the rwear solution is a good product, if not, you still have to buy an engraver or their cutter and the software only supports (far as i know) their software. I have been investigating doing this for some months. I really like the das system but i may start out with knk machine to get my feet wet and learn the process before i invest heavy and need to move up. the knk package with the acs software through accugraphics seems to be a nice way to start. I am not affiliated at all with the company outside of talking to roger on here and on the phone a few times for information. I have bought a template through sandyjo on here who used the eagle cutter. she has a pretty decent business going with it.

-adam



engraver68 said:


> Man I just joined this forum so that I can get some help on the tee business. I am going from being an engraver to heat transfer and may be screen print. and have look at the rhinestone system from DSA. Did not know roland had one. To make a long story short, wish I had been around to help a lot of people with the roland system. I have not finished reading all of the post but when I saw the cutter roland used to cut the holes. I just have to go and see . newbee Just thing out loud. Sorry
> Peace


----------



## engraver68

sjidohair said:


> Marshall,
> If you are using R-wear there are alot of readers where with the software that need your help..
> stick around and help , please
> Sandy JO
> MMM


 Boy that realy makes me feel special
Sure I will do my best.
I have not looked at the roland yet but,
Is there a video of it in action?
What size noes cone do they use?


----------



## ashamutt

agensop said:


> ....... but i may start out with knk machine to get my feet wet and learn the process before i invest heavy and need to move up. the knk package with the acs software through the eagle seems to be a nice way to start. I am not affiliated at all with the company outside of talking to roger on here and on the phone a few times for information. I have bought a template through sandyjo on here who used the eagle cutter. she has a pretty decent business going with it.
> 
> -adam


 
You can also get the KNK MAXX & eagle/falcon from www.iloveknk.com !!
(acs software too) 

She has AWESOME tutorials as well!!!
(SandyMcC is her tshirtforum name)


----------



## charles95405

I have both DAS and Roland...Sandy does have great tutorials...but I would prefer either DAS or Eagle...not to say the KNK won't work..it just wont work for me..anyway you can see Roland videos on Youtube. Not nearly as good as Sandy's! Roland has preset all sizes of stones BUT they are preset for sqarzoski stones which are usually ab out 1-1.5mm smaller than Korean stones. You CAN change the sizees if you want..


----------



## ashamutt

charles95405 said:


> I have both DAS and Roland...Sandy does have great tutorials...but I would prefer either DAS or Eagle...not to say the KNK won't work..it just wont work for me..anyway you can see Roland videos on Youtube. Not nearly as good as Sandy's! Roland has preset all sizes of stones BUT they are preset for sqarzoski stones which are usually ab out 1-1.5mm smaller than Korean stones. You CAN change the sizees if you want..


 
_...why won't the KNK MAXX work for you.....????...are you going to do HIGH production of RS templates only_??

THE KNK MAXX has 950 grams Downforce which is WAAAAYYYY more than one would need!

It comes with the *ACS software*. 

It could run all day from what I have been reading!

And it is only 1699 bucks!

...and look at the SUPPORT you would be receiving as well!!!
www.iloveknk.com

Of course you could always save yourself 500 bucks and get the KNK MAXX package that comes w/ the *KNK STUDIO SOFTWARE.*

You can make templates w/ that software too.

Take a look at the 6 FREE rhinestone tutorials for the *KNK Studio Software*....
www.iloveknk.com/FreeVideos/

Also you can try the KNK Studio Software for FREE!!!
http://www.scrapbookdiecutter.com/downloads.htm



Hopefully Gary will have this "_try it before you buy it_" option with the ACS Software soon!!


----------



## sjidohair

Everyone has to make the decision that is right for them, and it may not be the same for everyone,.
We have to respect that.
Whatever system anyone gets from accugraphics, the support will be the same, as they are the same company. Just different sales agents, selling them.
Where the difference lies, is when you purchase extra support, paid per hour, and that is Where Sandy M comes in and she has paid support available. Which is fantastic.
The Eagle and Falcon, do not charge for extra support, that I am aware, I do not know the new system accugraphic has put out, if it will have full support or limited..with the knk , 
In all these posts I have made, I am not trying to say one machine is better, Please find the machine that is right for you.
I am not saying this is the only system to make Templates. I just want to give you any facts that I have as a consumer,
We should not be comparing sales agents of these machines, we should stay on topic and give info others need.. about these machines , to make their choice.
I also want to say, These are not the only machines out there, we have to be real here and give honest choices,, on all Rhinestone Machines and software.
For instance I use 3 programs, every day as well as one I have created myself to work with Rhinestone Design. DAS, R-Wear, ACS.
I am not trying to offend anyone, but i hope to hear from some forum members that are using some of these machines and ACS software instead of members whom have never used the systems, The info that has been shared is important, we have recieved alot of copy and pasting, articles, here and there, but lets hear from some real users.. again i dont mean to offend, but we need to keep the facts real, and on topic and be honest
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## ashamutt

Agreed..... but the "facts" about the KNK MAXX being able to cut rhinestone templates should have come out a long time ago, don't ya think?

It is a GREAT RS cutting machine from what I have read......why didn't anyone mention anything about it before?

950grams downforce can cut anything that is available to cut. Lol right?


....TO: SandyMcC ...

...will you be offering FREE support for the eagle/falcon and it's software too????


----------



## sjidohair

I can not answer why it was not sold to the industry, as a rhinestone Machine or why they marketed it like they did, i have no idea, that will have to be answered by the manufacturer.
Alot of this info is news to alot of us.
It is good to get the true facts, it will help us all.
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## sunnydayz

There is nothing wrong with other members sharing what info they have found and learned about on the forum. Many times members will pass along information that they come across to share, the same has Charles has done and the same way as Ashamutt has done. I agree it would be great to hear from some users, but as you know Sandy jo, there is nothing wrong with trying to help others by passing information they have learned. That is what the forum is all about is sharing information and trying to help. 

People should in fact confirm information on each vendor, and what kind of support they have before buying, to make sure they will be there for you after your purchase. Just as Sandy M might have paid extra training, the same thing is stated on the eagle site, that training is available at a reasonable price. So it is up to the consumer to verify with each company for any machine, software and training, what is included and what is an extra cost.


----------



## sjidohair

sunnydayz said:


> People should in fact confirm information on each vendor, and what kind of support they have before buying, to make sure they will be there for you after your purchase. Just as Sandy M might have paid extra training, the same thing is stated on the eagle site, that training is available at a reasonable price. So it is up to the consumer to verify with each company for any machine, software and training, what is included and what is an extra cost.


Bobbie, I totally agree 
thank you. 
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## ashamutt

so far I LOVE my demo version of KNK studio!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plan b

ashamutt said:


> Agreed..... but the "facts" about the KNK MAXX being able to cut rhinestone templates should have come out a long time ago, don't ya think?
> 
> It is a GREAT RS cutting machine from what I have read......why didn't anyone mention anything about it before?
> 
> 950grams downforce can cut anything that is available to cut. Lol right?
> 
> 
> ....TO: SandyMcC ...
> 
> ...will you be offering FREE support for the eagle/falcon and it's software too????


Companies have their reasons for doing things so second guessing their motives or intentions is just purely speculation,,, 

As far as 950 Grams,, well it won't cut everything.... may for you but not other people.... and their needs


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> Agreed..... but the "facts" about the KNK MAXX being able to cut rhinestone templates should have come out a long time ago, don't ya think?
> 
> It is a GREAT RS cutting machine from what I have read......why didn't anyone mention anything about it before?
> 
> 950grams downforce can cut anything that is available to cut. Lol right?
> 
> 
> ....TO: SandyMcC ...
> 
> ...will you be offering FREE support for the eagle/falcon and it's software too????


The KNK/Eagle/Falcon support does vary from one dealer to the next. For customers who order their cutter through me, I provide up to 3 full hours of free support/education by phone and VNC to cover whatever topics the customer needs to learn. It can be used right away or not. It can be broken up into 30 - 90 sessions, as needed. I want everyone buying one of these cutters to be highly successful and education is the way to make it happen. I've provided this service to my customers since I began selling 3 years ago and I still believe in it.

Beyond the 3 hours, I'm also available by email to trouble shoot cutting issues and help with file designing. I even make personalized quickie videos for my customers to help them see how to do things when they have a problem file.


----------



## sjidohair

SandyMcC said:


> Beyond the 3 hours, I'm also available by email to trouble shoot cutting issues and help with file designing. I even make personalized quickie videos for my customers to help them see how to do things when they have a problem file.


Now this I have seen first hand,, at all hours of the night,, and weekends as well, 
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC

SandyMcC said:


> Beyond the 3 hours, I'm also available by email to trouble shoot cutting issues and help with file designing. I even make personalized quickie videos for my customers to help them see how to do things when they have a problem file.





sjidohair said:


> Now this I have seen first hand,, at all hours of the night,, and weekends as well,
> Sandy Jo
> MMM


Yes... I seem to have a little bit of a cutter addiction... according to my DH!


----------



## sjidohair

SandyMcC said:


> Yes... I seem to have a little bit of a cutter addiction... according to my DH!


Its ok Sandy me too , and the addiction to help poeple, I am asked 25 times a day, why do i give out so much info about making templates, when that is my business,, why do i share all this, from tempalte material to machines and software,,, 

The answer is Because I want to help those that love this as much as I do,, NO body was there to help me, i learned everything my self,, but I am here to share with whom ever will listen, 
Honest ,Straight forward answers, I want to help those that want to learn this themselves,, that is what motivates, me, helping others.. plain and simple, do i get paid for it , no,, 
Am I sharing my secrets,, well yahhhhhhhhhh..
That may hurt my business but not my Heart.
Sandy JO
MMM


----------



## plan b

SandyMcC said:


> Yes... I seem to have a little bit of a cutter addiction... according to my DH!





sjidohair said:


> Its ok Sandy me too , and the addiction to help poeple, I am asked 25 times a day, why do i give out so much info about making templates, when that is my business,, why do i share all this, from tempalte material to machines and software,,,
> 
> The answer is Because I want to help those that love this as much as I do,, NO body was there to help me, i learned everything my self,, but I am here to share with whom ever will listen,
> Honest ,Straight forward answers, I want to help those that want to learn this themselves,, that is what motivates, me, helping others.. plain and simple, do i get paid for it , no,,
> Am I sharing my secrets,, well yahhhhhhhhhh..
> That may hurt my business but not my Heart.
> Sandy JO
> MMM


 
Sandy Jo I think you are the inspiration for all of this from hand set to templates !!!!!! Credit were credit is due,,, thanks for all of that....


----------



## DTFuqua

I just found a new one specifically for us graphtec owners. Its i-DesignR by/for Graphtec. I found it in my latest supplies catalog and looked at the graphtec america website and it is there. Now we need someone to "know" and tell more about it


----------



## sunnydayz

DTFuqua said:


> I just found a new one specifically for us graphtec owners. Its i-DesignR by/for Graphtec. I found it in my latest supplies catalog and looked at the graphtec america website and it is there. Now we need someone to "know" and tell more about it


Great find Terry  Here is the link for everyone else Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo, i-DesignR. It appears to be a similar format as the ACS. I have emailed Graphtec to see what kind of rhinestone design tools are included with it, like the fill options. So we will see 

Thanks again Terry, the price is nice as well if it has good options for rhinestone designing.


----------



## mrshill

OMG! Guys I am so far behind. I just went to the ISS Show in Atlanta today and saw the DAS System. I immediately came to this site and by golly you guys are own it! Ok, Please advise. Lord knows I dont need something else to just throw to the side. If i decided to get this It needs to make me money. I have a GX24 cutter. Will be buying the 60 degree blades from else where to cut the material with. I already have Coreldraw X4. What else do I need? My main reason for wanting to get this system is because I do embroidery show for motorcycle groups. Everyone there either sell and sews on patches or embroiders, but no one does this. I am starting to see business offer biker type designs in rhinestone and it seems to be pretty popular. My concern is how well will this system be able to may designs for motorcycles that actually look like motorcycles. IF there is anyone out there that is willing to test two motorcycle template for me so that I can see how they look. I would purchase the templates from them. Right now I just don't have enough funds to purchase this software right now. I have a huge rally in texas in October. HELP!!!


----------



## sjidohair

Carolyn,
YOu can do motorcycle designs with this system, it will take a little learning curve but sounds like you know eps files already if you have a cutter,, 
it will take some patience, and dot rush your self,, 
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## misko011

Long time no see, but I bought EGX-350 & RWear some 11 months ago, so if you have some question, ask, it will be my pleasure to help


----------



## allhamps

That's great. How are you enjoying it?


----------



## misko011

Hi, just shortly, cause I’m rebuilding my major PC and my old swap to be a new Roland “PC” this weekend.

I have 14 years experience with PC computers, not counting Commodore 64 and Amiga, but never had pleasure to work with such a nice piece of equipment.
I have a ton of suggestions for R-Wear software, but engraver is other story.
Robust, solid, easy to use, works like a charm. Made in Japan (at last mine, but I’m in Europe), rare this days to be able to buy something not manufactured in China. Really, you just see "the" quality on every step!

As a teenager, I went to mechanical engineering school and university, also never work as a engineer, but that education helped me now to start and work with EGX-350 immediately without any problems.
I’m actually designer and photographer, but also have few small investments, and bought 350 for some custom garments my small company made.

Ask more precisely what you would like to know, and I will help you If I know the answer


----------



## Lescara

Hello everyone,
I can't open new posts yet and just wanted to ask if someone can make me a rhinestone stencil? 
I have chosen a picture of wilma and fred flintstone and after I did my research, I can't make a stencil myself without spending a considerate amount of money for just producing one stencil. 
It would be great if someone could help me...


----------



## charles95405

I do rhinestones BUT not that one...I doubt you will find anyone to do that since those images are not in the public domain...so unless you have permission or license, you cannot legally make them


----------



## sjidohair

_I agree with Charles on that,,, that is a licensed Image,, and you would have to have whom ever holds the license make it for you.._
_sorry to have to tell you that,,, _
_MMM_


----------

